# Them boyz!



## TheRustyOne (Dec 23, 2003)

Ladies, ladies, you've wanted a poll for them so....

Let the judging begin! :hammer:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 23, 2003)

Um, what am I judging "the biggest turkey"? Then Castillo hands down.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 




j/k


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Um, what am I judging "the biggest turkey"? Then Castillo hands down.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...




*shrug* just one of those obscure ones...toughest, meanest, biggest chicken (*cough*CASTILLO*cough*)...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 23, 2003)

Well the guy that hits the hardest is the Goldendragon so he gets my vote on that.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2003)

uhh If you like I can fix the poll to be somewhat meaningful 
Just let me know what you're aiming for.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *uhh If you like I can fix the poll to be somewhat meaningful
> Just let me know what you're aiming for. *




Sure, Tess....how 'bout Biggest Hardass...*shrugs*


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2003)

Ok methinks it's fixed


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Ok methinks it's fixed  *




Whee! Thanks Tess!


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *uhh If you like I can fix the poll to be somewhat meaningful
> Just let me know what you're aiming for. *



hey hey...this isn't Florida!!...


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 23, 2003)

Seig's got the poll...yeah...wouldn't mind having him in a fight with me...doesn't he have a third degree in Gun-Fu?  :2pistols:


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hey hey...this isn't Florida!!... *



Hey I'm an Ex FlorIdiot  Duh~!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *Seig's got the poll...yeah...wouldn't mind having him in a fight with me...doesn't he have a third degree in Gun-Fu?  :2pistols: *



well yeah.. and 'sides.. he does have a very hard ***.. 
:rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 23, 2003)

Hey, I got a vote.    Thanks.  Now I feel all warm n squishy....though that can just be the bruising from playing painball tonite....

:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *well yeah.. and 'sides.. he does have a very hard ***..
> :rofl: *



...TMI.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...TMI. *



I was quoting him hahaaaaaa


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz
> * Now I feel all warm n squishy....*



...ain't this the wrong board for that?  :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Hey, I got a vote.    Thanks.  Now I feel all warm n squishy....though that can just be the bruising from playing painball tonite....
> 
> :rofl: *



Pain Ball eh.. ohhh let's incorporate Pain ball in with Kenpo.. now we're talking  *envisioning it now


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...TMI. *




What I was thinkin...


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Pain Ball eh.. ohhh let's incorporate Pain ball in with Kenpo.. now we're talking  *envisioning it now  *



..methinks I's don't wanna know....


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...ain't this the wrong board for that?  :rofl: *




Yeah, that's Dark Kingdom material!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..methinks I's don't wanna know.... *



We can test it on you... *evil grin*


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2003)

Kicks are for Trids~!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Kicks are for Trids~!! *



*looks confused*


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 23, 2003)

Now this is a tough poll...

Over w/ the meanest female thread, at least we can make multiple choices...

-- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 23, 2003)

KenpoTess and Seig leading....  is somebody doing any bribing?

- Ceicei


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 23, 2003)

..or everyone's just telling the truth...:rofl:


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..or everyone's just telling the truth...:rofl: *



Yeah, with a muscular wife and a husband who kicks to the groin... 

- Ceicei


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 23, 2003)

I do not think I am a Hard *** :wah: I think someone is out to hurt my reputation.   

:shrug:


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by Ceicei
> * husband who kicks to the groin..*



and to the head, and kidneys, and ribs, and stomach...


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I do not think I am a Hard *** :wah: I think someone is out to hurt my reputation.
> 
> :shrug: *



it's all in good fun Richie 
I added your name *snickers*

and I gave everyone a vote cuz I would feel safe with all of you guys .. well yeah even Castillo.. don't let it go to your head Ricky


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *and to the head, and kidneys, and ribs, and stomach... *



And elbows to Adam's nose...


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *And elbows to Adam's nose... *



Mace of Aggression really works :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 23, 2003)

..never any doubt in my mind...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Mace of Aggression really works :rofl: *



Tell that to my lip....


...but I wish I coulda seen it!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Tell that to my lip....
> 
> 
> ...but I wish I coulda seen it! *



Yeah.. and I've split Chad's lip with Good ole Locking horns .. he shoulda looked up..


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Yeah.. and I've split Chad's lip with Good ole Locking horns .. he shoulda looked up.. *




Darn that Shep kid during his test!


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 23, 2003)

:iws:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *it's all in good fun Richie
> I added your name *snickers*
> 
> and I gave everyone a vote cuz I would feel safe with all of you guys .. well yeah even Castillo.. don't let it go to your head Ricky  *



So, Miss Tess, the Evil Queen of Pain added in my name and a vote for everyone including myself. So, I have to have friends in power to get me a vote  

:rofl: Thanks for the thought.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *So, Miss Tess, the Evil Queen of Pain added in my name and a vote for everyone including myself. So, I have to have friends in power to get me a vote
> 
> :rofl: Thanks for the thought.  *



well something to that effect Rich 
And I for one would have you by my side in a fight for sure~!!!

*Evil Queen of Pain*  Hey I think that works heheeee


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 23, 2003)

Are the boyz too shy to post their pics??  Most of us gals (and some guys) already did over at the meanest female thread...

-- Ceicei


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 23, 2003)

...I refuse...can't make me...


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I refuse...can't make me... *



I'm sure Tess has a pic of you somewhere...


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 23, 2003)

...foiled again........and I don't mean a damn car, either, Rusty!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I refuse...can't make me... *



Nope but I can


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 23, 2003)

see....that ain't kosher...


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Nope but I can  *



That's Chad??  He looks older than 20...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 23, 2003)

--del--


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *see....that ain't kosher... *



I'm not Jewish


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 23, 2003)

...can't help I've had facial hair since I was four.....


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 23, 2003)

that looks like it was from the x-mas party...but...dunno what the hell had happened before that pic....


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *that looks like it was from the x-mas party...but...dunno what the hell had happened before that pic.... *


yesh it was.. you were aghast at something.. trying to remember what.. I was aghast too. *snorts*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I'm not Jewish  *



That one is really good...looks like someone from LotR...*rolls eyes at self* GOTTA stop writing this fic! LotR has taken over my sanity!

...but that's my opinion, and nothing i say matters...


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *yesh it was.. you were aghast at something.. trying to remember what.. I was aghast too. *snorts* *



....looks like I had just gotten beaned in the head with something...but what, I know not...


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 23, 2003)

Any other pics of guys on the poll?


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *....looks like I had just gotten beaned in the head with something...but what, I know not... *



yeah I prolly beaned ya cuz I had just told you not to poke me with your new chuks or I would take them back.. ya wormasaurus~!!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *yesh it was.. you were aghast at something.. trying to remember what.. I was aghast too. *snorts* *



Probably something I did...I always do something stupid...


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2003)

Here's Kaith.. he's a blue belt now


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Um, what am I judging "the biggest turkey"? Then Castillo hands down.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> ...



I win again!!!:boing2:


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Here's Kaith.. he's a blue belt now  *



Hey, what's with the Q tips?


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *I'm not Jewish  *



..methinks that pic was after I got my chucks and Alex said something stupid....but since it was stupid, I have repressed it and shall not remember it...


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I'm not Jewish  *



That's what happens when you study EPAK, a big headache.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..methinks that pic was after I got my chucks and Alex said something stupid....but since it was stupid, I have repressed it and shall not remember it... *



Like what he said during the Shep class final?


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2003)

Rich Parsons


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 23, 2003)

Ah! It's good to put faces to names!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2003)

TheLetch   on top


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Rich Parsons *



He's inebriated, he can't even stand straight.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2003)

Technopunk


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *He's inebriated, he can't even stand straight. *



Sir, Resemble that remark! So There!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Technopunk  *



*quirks a brow* I always knew he was a weirdo *rolls eyes*


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **quirks a brow* I always knew he was a weirdo *rolls eyes* *



At least he was honest.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2003)

There maybe others in here too
More Pics


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *At least he was honest. *




True...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 23, 2003)

This was taken of me and Master Bill Barker. Bill being the guy on the right. This was at the Benefit seminar for Miss Marks.


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *This was taken of me and Master Bill Barker. Bill being the guy on the right. This was at the Benefit seminar for Miss Marks. *



Looks good.  Too bad the poll isn't about the hunkiest guys...

-- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 23, 2003)

What about Seig?  Do you have a better pic of TheLetch?


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *TheLetch   on top  *



Was that at a tournament?  He looks like he's homing in for a kill...


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *What about Seig?  Do you have a better pic of TheLetch? *



here's Seig holding the board for Chronuss back when Chad was a purple belt 


and you can see Seig also on his avatar.


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 23, 2003)

lord...that pic's almost two years old......OY!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *here's Seig holding the board for Chronuss back when Chad was a purple belt
> 
> 
> and you can see Seig also on his avatar. *




Haven't changed much, have they?


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 23, 2003)

it was right before May of 2001.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2003)

yeppers.. I remember it like it was yesterday.. wow


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 23, 2003)

only cause I bought you and Seig chinese food!!  :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *it was right before May of 2001. *



I think that was near my first visit to Shepherdstown to check out Shepherd College...


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *only cause I bought you and Seig chinese food!!  :rofl: *



ohh yesh... actually I had forgotten bout that


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2003)

Chronuss and Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 23, 2003)

...damnable old pics.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...damnable old pics. *


I'm such a meaniehead aren't I :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 23, 2003)

...leave it to Rusty to spell boys with a 'z'....


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...leave it to Rusty to spell boys with a 'z'.... *



humph...sorry...


...leave it to you to...urm...uh...be a yeti!


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 23, 2003)

...hmm...there goes that leg twitch again....


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2003)

on that note.. off to nest... *blinks*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 23, 2003)

night tess, have a good nest...


*sighs* put yer leg down, chronuss...


----------



## Seig (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...can't help I've had facial hair since I was four..... *


He's really a troll


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Looks good.  Too bad the poll isn't about the hunkiest guys...
> 
> -- Ceicei *



** Blush **
 

** Blink **
** Blush **


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Any other pics of guys on the poll? *



Ok, probably the last one here. This picture was taken in September I believe.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 24, 2003)

On another note. I hardly consider mysefl a hunk of anykind nor do I consider myself a hardass. I train hard all of the time and that's about it but I always have and always will.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *On another note. I hardly consider mysefl a hunk of anykind nor do I consider myself a hardass. I train hard all of the time and that's about it but I always have and always will.:asian: *



Sounds to me like you wanna commandeer this thread, no way!

I like it here.:boxing:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *On another note. I hardly consider mysefl a hunk of anykind nor do I consider myself a hardass. I train hard all of the time and that's about it but I always have and always will.:asian: *



Word. Those kinda guys are the bestest *grin*


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *On another note. I hardly consider mysefl a hunk of anykind nor do I consider myself a hardass. I train hard all of the time and that's about it but I always have and always will. *



Ahhh, you don't have to be so modest.  Any guy who works out is definitely a hunk in my book.

My husband is short also (sshhh, don't tell him).  His drivers license says he is 5'6" but I, at 5'5" barefoot, am taller than he is....

- Ceicei


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Sounds to me like you wanna commandeer this thread, no way!*



Enough from you; Pal! :samurai:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Word. Those kinda guys are the bestest *grin* *



 :rofl:  Thanks but sometimes Heather can't stand my up, down, pacing, practicing and so forth until I pass out in bed. 



> Originally posted by Ceicei
> Ahhh, you don't have to be so modest. Any guy who works out is definitely a hunk in my book.



Again, thanks for the compliment but still I hardly consider myself anything much more than average.


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Again, thanks for the compliment but still I hardly consider myself anything much more than average.*



I have to disagree.  You're above average....

- Ceicei


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *I have to disagree.  You're above average....
> 
> - Ceicei *



I second that!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 24, 2003)

oh Lord.. Jason's gonna get all fat headed :rofl:


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 24, 2003)

How the heck did I wind up in a hard *** poll?  Man, all those years of counseling down the drain.  I did get a couple of votes though so thanks  and yes, Miss Tess, you'd be safe with me.



> TheLetch on top


 95% of the time, that's where I like to be.  I'll try to get a better pic for ya on here, CeiCei.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *How the heck did I wind up in a hard *** poll?  Man, all those years of counseling down the drain.  I did get a couple of votes though so thanks  and yes, Miss Tess, you'd be safe with me.
> 
> 95% of the time, that's where I like to be.  I'll try to get a better pic for ya on here, CeiCei. *



hehee.. yeppers.. straight down the drain.. oh well almost time for New Years Resolutions.. you can go for a new image next year 

*agreeing *tongue in cheek* bout the 95% of the time


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 24, 2003)

My digital camera is not the best quality so this is as best as it's gonna get (lest I get a good camera for christmas).


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *oh Lord.. Jason's gonna get all fat headed :rofl: *



Yep, I quite agree!:shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *oh Lord.. Jason's gonna get all fat headed :rofl: *



Nah, not really. I actually disagree with them. Most of my life I have found that women don't much really like me.  That's why most of my teen years were spent in the weight room, on the wrestling mat, running around the block (which was 8 mi.), biking,  and in the karate studio. However I do appreciate the comments. :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Nah, not really. I actually disagree with them. Most of my life I have found that women don't much really like me.  That's why most of my teen years were spent in the weight room, on the wrestling mat, running around the block (which was 8 mi.), biking,  and in the karate studio. However I do appreciate the comments. :asian: *



Bah.. I don't know what there is not to like .. I know you in real life and you're very likeable 
quiet at times yes.. maybe that's all it is.. you are the strong silent type when people don't know you.. though you're not quiet on the phone 
I hope you and your family Have a Great Christmas Jason!~!
*Hugs*
Tess


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Most of my life I have found that women don't much really like me.*



Evidently that has been disproven.  You are married with a wife and kids.   That says something.....

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *My digital camera is not the best quality so this is as best as it's gonna get (lest I get a good camera for christmas). *



Ahhh, so now I get to see what you look like instead of just the top of your head (as in an earlier picture).

Its good to match a face with a name.  Thank you.

Happy holidays and Merry Christmas!

- Ceicei


----------



## Seig (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Evidently that has been disproven.  You are married with a wife and kids.   That says something.....
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!
> ...


Yes but ask him if she likes him!:rofl:  I'm teasing Jason, he is a good man and a good friend.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...foiled again........and I don't mean a damn car, either, Rusty! *



LOL! I didn't catch that till I was hunting down your pic to show my sister....
...smartass...


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by jfarnsworth
> *Most of my life I have found that women don't much really like me.   *



I can sympathize with that...elementary school and middle school were bleh...overweight, picked on, and teased...then I finally got fed up and lost fifty pounds the summer after tenth grade before my junior year...having to buy new clothes cause the old ones are too damn big is a good feeling.


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *LOL! I didn't catch that till I was hunting down your pic to show my sister....
> ...smartass... *



we gotta get those pics on here...that was definately a sight to see....oy.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *we gotta get those pics on here...that was definately a sight to see....oy. *




Yesh...time to bug Jani and Kathie to get those pics scanned and up!

Ya gotta admit..it was classic...

and the tale was told to my friend in Jersey, who is planning on doing it to her bf just for the hell of it. :lol:


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 24, 2003)

...y'all suck.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...y'all suck. *




I wish I was able to get people's reactions to your car! Like the old folks who nearly hit the curb staring...some were better than your reaction when you saw it.


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 24, 2003)

...if anybody had hit my car because they were staring at it...don't think I'd have been too pleased with that...:shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...if anybody had hit my car because they were staring at it...don't think I'd have been too pleased with that...:shrug: *



Yeah...there was that idiot who parked behind you, despite lacking space...


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 25, 2003)

..then people stared when we tore it all off....could left it on...then I could have speeded and wouldn't have had to worry about radar guns.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..then people stared when we tore it all off....could left it on...then I could have speeded and wouldn't have had to worry about radar guns.   *




Oh yeah, the cops woulda LOVED that!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

but at least you made the hat


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 25, 2003)

> Ahhh, so now I get to see what you look like instead of just the top of your head (as in an earlier picture).


 Righto- now ya get to see what I was talking about with being teased about the ears as a kid.  The scowl is 'cause that's my first cup of coffee in my hand.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Righto- now ya get to see what I was talking about with being teased about the ears as a kid.  The scowl is 'cause that's my first cup of coffee in my hand. *



I was wondering why you looked kinda irate...


----------



## satans.barber (Dec 25, 2003)

Don't I get a vote?  

Ahh you're right, it'd be too much of a landslide victory.... :rofl:  

Ian.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Don't I get a vote?
> 
> Ahh you're right, it'd be too much of a landslide victory.... :rofl:
> ...



Only if you're James Bond!


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 25, 2003)

...shaken...not stirred.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...shaken...not stirred.   *



Ditto, and while you're at it,........... bring me the one called, "Rusty," She needs an attitude check!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...shaken...not stirred.   *




That coco rum n' orange was stirred I have you know..


----------



## Seig (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..then people stared when we tore it all off....could left it on...then I could have speeded and wouldn't have had to worry about radar guns.   *


Your lucky I wasn't in on it.  I would have filled your car with Jiffy Pop before the foil went on.


----------



## satans.barber (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Only if you're James Bond! *



Sadly not!

I _am_ English, but alas not sophisticated, well dressed and handsome like Bond! 

Ian


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 26, 2003)

> I am English, but alas not sophisticated, well dressed and handsome like Bond


 So, no gadgets, sports cars or fast women for Christmas, then?


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Sadly not!
> 
> I am English, but alas not sophisticated, well dressed and handsome like Bond!
> ...



Really?  I thought you were.....

- Ceicei


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 26, 2003)

I see that you didn't even include that hardass Paul Janulis.

That's O.K.....he is in a catagory all by himself!  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 26, 2003)

> I see that you didn't even include that hardass Paul Janulis


 Perhaps they were simply too enamoured with your spirituality, depth of thought and kindness to even consider you as a hardass.


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Perhaps they were simply too enamoured with your spirituality, depth of thought and kindness to even consider you as a hardass. *



Apparently, one of the powers that be decided to add him on to the poll.  He already got one vote....so someone does think he is one.

- Ceicei


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 26, 2003)

> Apparently, one of the powers that be decided to add him on to the poll. He already got one vote....so someone does think he is one.


 And I dug soooo deep for that post of mine.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 26, 2003)

*very innocent looks*


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 26, 2003)

> *very innocent looks*


 I've said it before and I'll say it again.... Not guilty, perhaps bt certainly not innocent.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *I've said it before and I'll say it again.... Not guilty, perhaps bt certainly not innocent. *



 can't blame a woman for trying *sweet smile*


----------



## satans.barber (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *So, no gadgets, sports cars or fast women for Christmas, then? *



No! 

Although they're listed in reverse order of preference I might add....!

Dear Santa,

Next year I would like:

* Denise Richards
* An Aston Martin DB9
* A Treo 600

Cos I'm going to be good all year 

Ta man,

Ian.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *No!
> 
> Although they're listed in reverse order of preference I might add....!
> ...



Ian,

Because I was good all year, I asked for the girls from the naughty list.   The list must be in lost n the mail or someting


----------



## KenpoGirl (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Ian,
> 
> Because I was good all year, I asked for the girls from the naughty list.   The list must be in lost n the mail or someting  *



It must have been, because I didn't get the memo.  

Dot


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 27, 2003)

...Rusty's definately on _that_ list...


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 27, 2003)

I wanna be a subscriber for that "Naugthy List." Where do I sign up!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I wanna be a subscriber for that "Naugthy List." Where do I sign up! *



You have to be good first , or have connections. If/When I get my copy, I could maybe provide a list for a small fee. :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by RCastillo
> *I wanna be a subscriber for that "Naugthy List." Where do I sign up! *



you mean you haven't been getting it?  damn...those Texans are waaayyyyyy outta the loop.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...Rusty's definately on that list... *



Bite me, Chronuss!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _*
> Bite me, Chronuss!
> *



Ackk........ Don't encourage him!!!!!!

(he wants to soooooo Bad!  [he told me so])


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Ackk........ Don't encourage him!!!!!!
> 
> (he wants to soooooo Bad!  [he told me so])
> *




*blink**blink*


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by Goldendragon7
> *Ackk........ Don't encourage him!!!!!!
> 
> (he wants to soooooo Bad!  [he told me so])
> *



she needs to be shot first...er...needs her shots...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *she needs to be shot first...er...needs her shots... *




I'm all up to date! *noddles* Yeshindeedy!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Bite me, Chronuss! *



Be very careful of what you ask for, Dear.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Only if you're James Bond! *



Have you been watching the 007 marathon on spike TV? It's been on since wednesday.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Have you been watching the 007 marathon on spike TV? It's been on since wednesday. *




*twitch* too much bond-ageness (get yer minds outta the gutter! i so totally didn't mean that in a dirty way!)


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by jfarnsworth
> *Be very careful of what you ask for, Dear. *



...ain't goin' near that...not even with a thirty-nine and a half foot pole...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...ain't goin' near that...not even with a thirty-nine and a half foot pole... *



how about a 40 ft pole? *grin*


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 28, 2003)

it was a reference to The Grinch...you...uneducated Marylander....oy.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *it was a reference to The Grinch...you...uneducated Marylander....oy. *



I know that, I'm just being stupid


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 28, 2003)

...she's not thinking again before speaking....quick..someone call the fire department...gonna be lotsa smoke...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...she's not thinking again before speaking....quick..someone call the fire department...gonna be lotsa smoke... *



There'll be lots of smoke after she reads that post.


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 28, 2003)

...oh, yes....I'm _extremely_ worried...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...she's not thinking again before speaking....quick..someone call the fire department...gonna be lotsa smoke... *




*humph*

*pouts* meaniehead!


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> * meaniehead! *



...call me psycho....::twitch, twitch::  :EG:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...call me psycho....::twitch, twitch::  :EG: *




fine then...psycho meaniehead *pout*


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 28, 2003)

..I'll show you meaniehead...you beast....:ticked:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..I'll show you meaniehead...you beast....:ticked: *




Worm...


(tongue  --- gawd...too much lord of the rings...)


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 28, 2003)

I should decorate those cookies you requested just for you...covered with beasts and worms...


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 28, 2003)

be that way then...I'll just go get'em from Sheetz.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *be that way then...I'll just go get'em from Sheetz.   *



Mine are way better than anything begotten at sheetz...


*rolls eyes* some men just can't hold their arsenic...


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 28, 2003)

no thanks...don't like the taste of almonds.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *no thanks...don't like the taste of almonds.   *




Blast! why can't they make macademia-flavored arsenic


----------



## Chronuss (Dec 28, 2003)

because the universe just waits for you to get cocky...


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 29, 2003)

This is not related to the topic.. sheesh..


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Perhaps they were simply too enamoured with your spirituality, depth of thought and kindness to even consider you as a hardass. *





> Apparently, one of the powers that be decided to add him on to the poll. He already got one vote....so someone does think he is one.



Wow man...I'll sheepishly accept your complements!  

Also....I can have my little fantasies where I am the biggest hardass on the planet! Why not, right? 

But, unfortunaitly, I was added to this poll where Seig and Golden Dragon are kicking my tail in the polls, thus ruining my fanasies. 

Darn it, my dream of becoming an interent hardass has been foiled again! :rofl:


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 29, 2003)

> Darn it, my dream of becoming an interent hardass has been foiled again


 Internet hardass... I like that.  We have truckers that get on the radio all the time and talk trash while they're running 70mph but refuse to pull into to a truck stop when they finally push another driver over the edge.  We call these guys "Radio Rambos".  I guess the internet hardass would be something like that.  This poll, however, is for the guys that could pull into the truckstop, kick butt and get right back in the truck and keep on hauling.  So, the "internet hardass" award is still up for grabs.


----------



## Seig (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Internet hardass... I like that.  We have truckers that get on the radio all the time and talk trash while they're running 70mph but refuse to pull into to a truck stop when they finally push another driver over the edge.  We call these guys "Radio Rambos".  I guess the internet hardass would be something like that.  This poll, however, is for the guys that could pull into the truckstop, kick butt and get right back in the truck and keep on hauling.  So, the "internet hardass" award is still up for grabs. *


About two weeks ago, I had one of them threaten to shoot me.  He had pulled up alongside me and was cussing me over the radio.   He threatened to shoot me when I offered to let him kick my :moon:  I looked him dead in the eye, and set my .45 on the dash.  I picked up my mic and said, "I hope you are a better shot than I am."  I have never seen a rig accelerate that fast.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *About two weeks ago, I had one of them threaten to shoot me.  He had pulled up alongside me and was cussing me over the radio.   He threatened to shoot me when I offered to let him kick my :moon:  I looked him dead in the eye, and set my .45 on the dash.  I picked up my mic and said, "I hope you are a better shot than I am."  I have never seen a rig accelerate that fast. *



Eep! That's why I voted for you!


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 31, 2003)

There was a time when a trucker could be counted on to stop and help out a stranded motorist, give someone directions to just about everywhere in the country and blink the head lights when you passed them to let you know you were clear.  Now, there are so many wanna be thugs, guys who've seen "Smokey and the Bandit" one too many times and doppers behind the wheel that I'm sometimes ashamed to admit that I drive for a living.  There is still a huge percentage of drivers (95% or better) that are hardworking down to earth family men but the 5% that is left over really give the rest of us a bad name.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Dec 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *There was a time when a trucker could be counted on to stop and help out a stranded motorist, give someone directions to just about everywhere in the country and blink the head lights when you passed them to let you know you were clear.  Now, there are so many wanna be thugs, guys who've seen "Smokey and the Bandit" one too many times and doppers behind the wheel that I'm sometimes ashamed to admit that I drive for a living.  There is still a huge percentage of drivers (95% or better) that are hardworking down to earth family men but the 5% that is left over really give the rest of us a bad name. *




I had a semi tailgate me down I-695 around Baltimore...scary crap!

But my dad has always run across the nice truckers. He's driven from Maryland to Washington State several times to visit his sister, and whenever he's broken down, a trucker has come to his aid more often than not. He told me that truckers are some of the nicest people on the road.


----------



## Seig (Dec 31, 2003)

It's not just truckers, almost every profession is like that.


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *It's not just truckers, almost every profession is like that. *



Hold on here, I 've never tail gated anyone, except good looking ladies!(And ugly guys like Jason)


----------



## Seig (Dec 31, 2003)

Are you implying that there are no bad teachers that make your profession more difficult for you because of the image they convey to the public?


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Are you implying that there are no bad teachers that make your profession more difficult for you because of the image they convey to the public? *



Funny that you should mention that. I am perceived to be a bully, have no compassion,  aloof, and some administrators are not fond of me, but I push for excellence, am a no nonsense person, but I do care about people.

So, they think I'm not a poster boy for good teachers  because I supposedly make teachers look bad. Yet, I'm one of the many thay shows up to educate the young children with trying to deal with an unknowing public, Legisaltors who have no ideas of the problems we face, parents who take no responsibility/accountability for their children, and bad morale being one of the big issues among teachers today.:idunno:

Maybe they can use me in W.V.?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> * I am perceived to be a bully, yet, I'm one of the many thay shows up to educate the young children with trying to deal with an unknowing public, Legisaltors who have no ideas of the problems we face, parents who take no responsibility/accountability for their children, and bad morale being one of the big issues among teachers today.  Maybe they can use me in W.V.? *



YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :asian: *



Or maybe Arizona. I'm sure one more Kenpoist out there won't hurt!


----------



## Seig (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *
> Maybe they can use me in W.V.? *


You wouldn't want to come here, too much of a pay cut.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *(And ugly guys like Jason) *



No one tailgates me.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *No one tailgates me. *



Yeah, well pull over off of the road, and let's discuss it!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yeah, well pull over off of the road, and let's discuss it! *



You don't want me to pull over. :boxing: :samurai:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by jfarnsworth
> *No one tailgates me. *



people usually get outta my way...I think they recognize the sound of my Honda.     ..I've had many people pull over to the side of the road cause they got tired of me.  :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *people usually get outta my way...I think recognize the sound of my Honda.     ..I've had many people pull over to the side of the road cause they got tired of me.  :rofl: *



Ohhhh I could say sooooooo many things...............


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 1, 2004)

it's true though...ask Jani...she usually drafts me coming from the studio...if I go around someone...she's right behind me and vice versa.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *it's true though...ask Jani...she usually drafts me coming from the studio...if I go around someone...she's right behind me and vice versa.   *



I've ridden enough times with you to not have to ask anyone.. *rolls owls*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 1, 2004)

oh, blah...I'm usually more mindful when I've got another person in the car...still pass slow-*** people, though.  hell, Jason's rode in my car for almost an hour...up the mountain and over...and that road's got quite a few kiss-my-*** turns...


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 1, 2004)

guess I don't count as 'other people'  :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 1, 2004)

...well...I usually went the speed limit when you rode with me...usually.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 1, 2004)

*cough cough* yeah uh huh.. speed limit of Light travel... and for some silly strange reason my brake didn't work..


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 1, 2004)

...I was wondering what that sound was...thought maybe my speakers were kickin' out some extra bass...


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 1, 2004)

*thrum thrum.......

*pondering if this topic has a topic..
Nah.. you fit in here quite nicely.. Them Boyz... *scratching noggin bout spelling boys with a z.....


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **scratching noggin bout spelling boys with a z..... *



it was Abbey...that should explain about all of it...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 1, 2004)

ahhhh yesh indeed.. 

goobers everywhere


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **pondering if this topic has a topic..
> Nah.. you fit in here quite nicely.. Them Boyz...  *




...er?


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 1, 2004)

All moves EVOLVE FROM A CIRCLE........

errr yourself..

*mumbling under my breath*
Ponders how one really does that..


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You don't want me to pull over. :boxing: :samurai: *



Oh yeah???


----------



## Seig (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Oh yeah??? *


And you wonder why you each only got 2 votes


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *And you wonder why you each only got 2 votes *



:vu:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *And you wonder why you each only got 2 votes *



Even I got three


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Even I got three  *



Which is pretty darned good considering your aviator is a pretty flower.

Now, maybe if you had a picture of yourself kicking....:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Which is pretty darned good considering your aviator is a pretty flower.
> 
> Now, maybe if you had a picture of yourself kicking....:rofl: *



:rofl:
My Avatar is a Flower or Rose 

Roses have thorns and are beautiful. Women like Flowers, and I have been told that I am scarry in person. Guys I know, descrbe me as BIG, No I mean BIG. I feel normal, well ok recently I feel over my limit at 288 lbs this morning. Yes, I Carry most of it well at 6'3", only I know I need to drop some.

If I was kicking or punching, or just standing there, we might get compaints from our members of scarring little children and women. 

Oh Well this did make me laugh a lot!
:rofl: 

Thanks Paul


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 2, 2004)

I only got two votes (neither of them me) but that's o.k. with me... I'd just as soon be underestimated.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *And you wonder why you each only got 2 votes *



I'm not worried about it.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by jfarnsworth
> *I'm not worried about it. *



Jason's too sauve to have to worry.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 2, 2004)

> Jason's too sauve to have to worry


 and suave too


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *Jason's too sauve to have to worry.   *



Naw, nothing like that  . I just know that I can handle myself if need be.:asian:


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Naw, nothing like that  . I just know that I can handle myself if need be.:asian: *


 Only because there are kids reading some of this I'm not gonna respond to this as I initially thought I might.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Only because there are kids reading some of this I'm not gonna respond to this as I initially thought I might. *




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by theletch1
> *and suave too *



yeah...that too...er...need a spell check...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 2, 2004)

so do i, eh?


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by theletch1
> *Only because there are kids reading some of this I'm not gonna respond to this as I initially thought I might. *



no..but I might...


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Naw, nothing like that  . I just know that I can handle myself if need be.:asian: *



Well Pal, you gonna put up the World Champions Belt, or what?:shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well Pal, you gonna put up the World Champions Belt, or what?:shrug: *



If need be.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 3, 2004)

World Champions Belt for what.....handling himself...?


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 8, 2004)

> Originally posted by theletch1
> *Only because there are kids reading some of this I'm not gonna respond to this as I initially thought I might. *



yeah...Rusty might be offended in some manner...:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *yeah...Rusty might be offended in some manner...:rofl: *




Naw...there's GOTTA be someone else he's talkin 'bout...maybe MOB...


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 9, 2004)

no...I definately had you in mind.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *no...I definately had you in mind. *



BLAST!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **pondering if this topic has a topic..*



we need a new topic...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *we need a new topic...:shrug: *



The topic is boys.  Let's talk about boys.   I like boys.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 31, 2004)

hmm...I'm male...discuss!! :shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hmm...I'm male...discuss!! :shrug: *



I don't think you want that!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 31, 2004)

okay then...discuss something else!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 31, 2004)

Hum...lesse....yer...uh...you. Yeti boy.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Hum...lesse....yer...uh...you. Yeti boy. *



Hmm.......this discussion is going downhill fast.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 31, 2004)

figured it would...


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *figured it would... *



What can I say? There's not much to say about you.  Other than you're a boy.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 31, 2004)

How about Rusty's measurements?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Hmm.......this discussion is going downhill fast. *




There's things that I could say, but are inappropriate for this board...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *How about Rusty's measurements? *




How about no. whaddaya think i am, pretty??


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *How about Rusty's measurements? *



psst!  She's not a boy!  Stay on topic


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *How about no. whaddaya think i am, pretty?? *



Pretty, Yes, I do think that! Guilty as charged!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *psst!  She's not a boy!  Stay on topic  *



Yeah! That too!

..unless semi-tomboy counts...


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *There's things that I could say, but are inappropriate for this board... *



And what's worse than talking about porn and chinese food?  :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Pretty, Yes, I do think that! Guilty as charged! *




Humph! off topic! *nudges back on topic*


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *psst!  She's not a boy!  Stay on topic  *



I also have an attachment for "Lady Pharmachists." Pass the valium!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *And what's worse than talking about porn and chinese food?  :rofl: *



everything else...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *And what's worse than talking about porn and chinese food?  :rofl: *




...i see your point :shrug:


...to think, if we were that one frog from Africa (me thinks) we could be either male or female!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 31, 2004)

...methinks its a frog from South America...how many rainforests do you know of in Africa...


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Humph! off topic! *nudges back on topic* *



Never nudge a 4th Dan, I'm in a fighting mood!:boxing:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...methinks its a frog from South American...how many rainforests do you know of in Africa... *




...oh yeah...duh...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Never nudge a 4th Dan, I'm in a fighting mood!:boxing: *



*nudge nudge back to topic* you want Tess on ya for off-topicness?


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **nudge nudge back to topic* you want Tess on ya for off-topicness? *



I ain't afraid of da Queen. She rarely visits!


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I also have an attachment for "Lady Pharmachists." Pass the valium! *



Ever seen Valium?  Here's my new "great idea" -- take the valium, add some Klonopin and make candy chain necklaces.  You know those cool necklaces with the circular candies on them.  Yeah....feel stressed, just bite one off your necklace.  I think they'd be great sellers!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 31, 2004)

LOL!

...just don't let the candy store mix up the boxes..


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...methinks its a frog from South America...how many rainforests do you know of in Africa... *



South America, Africa..........eh, same place


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 31, 2004)

at one point in time




...anyway...boys...um...err....ah...they're...good...when you've got them trained!


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *at one point in time
> 
> 
> ...



For?????????????


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 31, 2004)

I have a headache......  Please go to the chemist for an advil no, get a whole bottle... it's going to be a long winter I feel!


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

Great picture!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I ain't afraid of da Queen. She rarely visits! *




Is that so???   Say it to my face buddy...


----------



## RCastillo (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Is that so???   Say it to my face buddy... *




Uh..........just kidding here. Besides, I wanna keep my face.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by RCastillo
> *For????????????? *



he had to ask....just _had_ to ask....:shrug:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by Goldendragon7
> *I have a headache......  Please go to the chemist for an advil no, get a whole bottle... it's going to be a long winter I feel! *



okay...maybe Bear Forest _would_ work as a porn name....:shrug:


----------

